# The rock thread



## Mith

Seems we have quite a collection of people with an excellent taste in music here! 

Name or post links to rock classics here  

To kick off......
Iron Maiden - Hallowed be thy name


----------



## Ironman

Pink Floyd tops my list. Best live show I've ever seen too - it was almost magical. 

Pink Floyd and Oz


----------



## Doc

Led Zeplin - The Lemon Song


I wish I had seen Floyd live.


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:
			
		

> I wish I had seen Floyd live.


I promised myself I would never say that and got the chance to see them in Madison, WI. on the 4th of July in 97. I scored some good seats next to the sound stage too! I saw people shaking hands with stop signs and doing a few other things that I have never saw before... but when I look back, I can easily say that that was one of the best times I ever had in my life. 

I don't think you will see them on tour again, their not like the stones.


----------



## BoneheadNW

The song "Time" from Pink Floyd is one of my all time top 5 favorite songs.  How about Hotel California from the Eagles, another favorite of mine.
Bonehead


----------



## Big Dog

I'm a lot cruder .................  

ZZ Top "La Grange" with a Brooks & Dunn backup!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyq8N3hJeeM

Queen ................. "Stone Cold Crazy"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ged7CWbLoM

Stone Temple Pilots ............... "Interstate Love Song"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BDQ6mQzOKQ

and I'm very much into the new stuff!

Shinedown ...................... "Fly From the Inside"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syAhMNbekYE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Doc

Ironchef said:
			
		

> I promised myself I would never say that and got the chance to see them in Madison, WI. on the 4th of July in 97. I scored some good seats next to the sound stage too! I saw people shaking hands with stop signs and doing a few other things that I have never saw before... but when I look back, I can easily say that that was one of the best times I ever had in my life.
> 
> I don't think you will see them on tour again, their not like the stones.




They played Ohio Stadium (the first rock band ever to play there) in 93 or 94.  I was in Columbus then, and for whatever reason I didn't go see them.  A co worker did and that made it all the worse that i missed them.   I saw the Who and the Stones (not together) play Cleveland stadium.  Both shows were awesome!  

The Who - Substitute   (a GREAT song live)


----------



## Ironman

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Queen .................


I'll agree with you on that one. As flaky as I think the guy was, he was very talented. I was listening to Bohemian Rhapsody the other day in my truck and my 16 year old son said "Dad! What are you listening to!?" I said just listen to the vocals in this song, sung by a rock band and how it all fits together so well (IMO)... didn't they have something like a surround sound when they did live shows? Quadraphonics or something like that?

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

Lets not forget about the best guitarist ever, IMHO!

Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## mbsieg

BD AWESOME !!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

www.youtube.com/watch?v=618T_5ABSB4&mode=related&search= 


  AC DC


----------



## Big Dog

I'm with ya mbsieg! Big AC\DC fan .......................

My invite to all if we ever meet!

http://elfyie.imeem.com/music/kA7z76v_/have_a_drink_on_me/


----------



## Big Dog

Ain't a classic but it should be!  Fun tune...............

The one and only David Allen Coe with "Dime Bag" Darrell

http://boogle.imeem.com/music/-gpANkeQ/cowboys_do_more_dope/

Don't mess with me when it comes to ROCK!


----------



## Reaper497

Big Dog said:
			
		

> I'm with ya mbsieg! Big AC\DC fan .......................
> 
> My invite to all if we ever meet!
> 
> http://elfyie.imeem.com/music/kA7z76v_/have_a_drink_on_me/




So does that include me too?


----------



## Big Dog

Reaper497 said:
			
		

> So does that include me too?



I'll need your keys!


----------



## Doc

Neil Young - Down by the River.   Starts out slow but what a rocker!  He Jams on this one.


----------



## Mith

BH, that was a real great version of Hotel California you linked to 

Maybe not rock, but how about a bit of Bob Marley - Exodus


----------



## BoneheadNW

Mith you know I'm a big reggae fan.  This video of Mick and Peter is one of my all time favorites.  Any guess as to whether Mick is high?
Bone


----------



## bczoom

Mith said:
			
		

> BH, that was a real great version of Hotel California you linked to


The Eagles CD that's on called "Hell Freezes Over" is fantastic, from start to finish.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:
			
		

> The Eagles CD that's on called "Hell Freezes Over" is fantastic, from start to finish.



I have that DVD.  It's a 4 thumbs up!      

edit to add required rocker

Lou Reed - Rock n Roll Animal  (the 'intro' and Sweet Jane are incredible!)


----------



## Mith

Hey Bone, you think he was?  How about a little British reggae Steel Pulse - Klu Klux Klan or Rollerskates


How about some more Maiden, worth putting 10 mins aside to listen all the way through!
Sign of the cross


----------



## BoneheadNW

Mith-
Looks like Steel Pulse is playing in the same house that Peter Tosh was!  Maybe all houses in Jamaica look like that.  Love the music.
Bone


----------



## Mith

It do look like that don't it, the Steel Pulse was 78, no idea when the Tosh was.


----------



## Mith

Walking on the beaches lookin at the peaches

The Stranglers - Peaches


----------



## Melensdad

*On the Dark Side *-  Eddie & the Cruisers (soundtrack) by John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band


----------



## Glink

"In my time of dieing", "The Rover", by Led Zeppelin

"Cocaine", "Lay down Sally" Clapton

"The Mexican Blackbird","Sleeping Bag"  ZZ Top


----------



## pirate_girl

ahhhhhh at last, I found it!
A music thread.
So.. here are some of my favorite tunes.
I think I may do this correctly and you can click the title to listen, if I don't.. just call me a noob. hehe


*Kenny Wayne Shepherd~Alive* 


*Crossfade~ Cold*

*Hell's Bells~ AC/DC*

*Alice In Chains~ Down In A Hole*


----------



## pirate_girl

Comfortably Numb~ Pink Floyd

April Wine~ Sign Of The Gypsy Queen

finally.. is there any other song??

Led Zeppelin~Stairway To Heaven


----------



## pirate_girl

*Styx-Lorelei*

I like it for a lot of reasons.
First off, it's my name only it's spelled Loralei.
Secondly, it reminds me of all the times in highschool when the song was on the charts and I had people singing it to me all the time.
grrrrrrrr lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Staind~ It's Been A While

woooooo hoo.. too bad it's not the uncut version..


----------



## pirate_girl

*Everlast~ What It's Like*

*Rush~ Limelight*

*Ted Nugent~ Stranglehold*


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep... I remember the Vietnam era (sorta).. anyway.. I think this is a great song and video...

Gimme Shelter~ The Rolling Stones


----------



## pirate_girl

*Fleetwood Mac~Gold Dust Woman*


----------



## Ice Queen

Queen - Barcelona


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

pirate_girl said:


> *Styx-Lorelei*
> 
> I like it for a lot of reasons.
> First off, it's my name only it's spelled Loralei.
> Secondly, it reminds me of all the times in highschool when the song was on the charts and I had people singing it to me all the time.
> grrrrrrrr lol



I saw Styx live at the College of Wooster Timken Gymnasium when I was 17 or 18. 

Probably one of the 1st concerts I ever went to.

Tom


----------



## pirate_girl

speaking of Robert Plant (in another thread) this is probably one of my favorites he's ever done on his own.

*Robert Plant~ Big Log*

**


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, it appears that I am the only one currently adding to this thread.
C'mon you guys!!
I want to hear more tastes in your musical preferences.
Here's one I really really like..
*ONE-U2*


----------



## pirate_girl

in case you don't know how to link a song, do this:
find a song you like on Youtube or from your files like on filehost.
Either simply direct link from youtube, or type the title in here, then highlight it, click on the globe, highlight again then put the link in the box that pops up for whatever link you use.
I might be preaching to the converted, dunno


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I like this one........What I like about you from the Romantics. 

Also this one: Roadhouse Blues from the Doors.

    Used to hear them both at the Roundhouse at Put in Bay (Lake Erie),  performed by Ben Dover & the Screamers. Went thru many of those red buckets of draft beer on those boating weekends in the late 80's. 

 Even saw Bernie Kosar in there once ! 

       If you've never been to Put in Bay on a hot summer weekend...........Well lets just say it's spring break for adults...........you're liable to see about anything !! 

Tom


----------



## pirate_girl

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> I like this one........What I like about you from the Romantics.
> 
> Also this one: Roadhouse Blues from the Doors.
> 
> Used to hear them both at the Roundhouse at Put in Bay (Lake Erie), performed by Ben Dover & the Screamers. Went thru many of those red buckets of draft beer on those boating weekends in the late 80's.
> 
> Even saw Bernie Kosar in there once !
> 
> If you've never been to Put in Bay on a hot summer weekend...........Well lets just say it's spring break for adults...........you're liable to see about anything !!
> 
> Tom


It's been a while, but I've been to Put In Bay 
Ben Dover and The Screamers? LOL!!
The Doors did a great version of Roadhouse Blues with John Lee Hooker.
I'll dig it out of my files tonight when I get home from work and post it.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's been a while, but I've been to Put In Bay
> Ben Dover and The Screamers? LOL!!
> The Doors did a great version of Roadhouse Blues with John Lee Hooker.
> I'll dig it out of my files tonight when I get home from work and post it.



Oh.........you mean this  version ?

Tom


----------



## pirate_girl

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Oh.........you mean this  version ?
> 
> Tom


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Aerosmith~ Come Together*

*can't decide whose version I like best, ^ them or The Beatles. *


----------



## Will

Back Door Slam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7PtSsbkGdM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzCxoaYOs6g


----------



## pirate_girl

Will said:


> Back Door Slam
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7PtSsbkGdM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzCxoaYOs6g


 GREAT TUNES Will!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Neil Young~ Cinnamon Girl


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Head Todd and the Munsters.  BitterSweet


----------



## pirate_girl

Queen~ Fat Bottom Girls - the only good Queen song..in my opinion.

Van Halen~ Panama - never get tired of this one

Kiss~ She -


----------



## pirate_girl

The Who~ Love Reign O'er Me

Heart~ Magic Man

Gregg Allman~ I'm No Angel


----------



## pirate_girl

Fleetwood Mac~ I'm So Afraid


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The Who~ Love Reign O'er Me




The Who had a lot of great songs.  Good find


----------



## thcri RIP

How about this one.  The Hollies, Long Cool Women in a Black Dress.


----------



## thcri RIP

Guns N Roses, November Rain.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> The Who had a lot of great songs. Good find


I saw The Who at Sheffield Area in the UK months before John Entwhistle passed away.
They are a big favorite of mine 

Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## DaveNay

pirate_girl said:


> C'mon you guys!!



One of my favorites is Stealin' by Uriah Heep.  Definitely need to turn this one up to eleven.


----------



## thcri RIP

How about this one??

Or this one by the Moody Blues


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> One of my favorites is Stealin' by Uriah Heep. Definitely need to turn this one up to eleven.


 Oh yeah.. listening..


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> How about this one??


Hold on ... I'll get to that one next lol
I love this thread!!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hold on ... I'll get to that one next lol
> I love this thread!!



I added another one to my last post.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> How about this one??
> 
> Or this one by the Moody Blues


Both songs are so wonderful!
Do you like this one too?

For My Lady


----------



## thcri RIP

And then there is Jimi Hendrix and WatchTower.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nights In White Satin always brings a tear to my eyes.
Never fails.
Thanks my dear.
Good music here guys!!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Both songs are so wonderful!
> Do you like this one too?
> 
> For My Lady



Yes is it a good one also.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> And then there is Jimi Hendrix and WatchTower.


Man, I am just being knocked out here tonight!
Good good music!eace:


----------



## pirate_girl

I can't find Joe Cocker doing When The Night Comes.
grrrrrrr

anyway...
A bit of Dylan
Knockin On Heaven's Door


----------



## thcri RIP

Led Zepplin and Kashmir


----------



## pirate_girl

Joan Baez~ Diamonds and Rust


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I can't find Joe Cocker doing When The Night Comes.
> grrrrrrr
> 
> anyway...
> A bit of Dylan
> Knockin On Heaven's Door



Dylan did it good, was not impressed with the way Guns and Roses did it.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Joan Baez~ Diamonds and Rust



good one, her music reminds me of Dan Fogelberg, don't know why but it does.


----------



## thcri RIP

J Geils Band and "Give it to me"

And Centerfold


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Led Zepplin and Kashmir


 fantastic!!


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> good one, her music reminds me of Dan Fogelberg, don't know why but it does.


Dan Fogelberg did a song..
It was called The Power Of Gold.
Can't find that one either.. but I really like it.


----------



## nobull1

Here is one to turn up the volume for http://youtube.com/watch?v=nVl2wLeAww8. You can love it or hate it, it was, lets say, a different time in my life . The video seems to work for the music as well. I still get the need to crank it once in awhile. I think that was right around the quadraphonic introduction.


----------



## thcri RIP

I won't link them but what about the Marshall Tucker Band,

Can't you see. 

Fire On the Mountain 

And last but not least,

Heard it in a love song. 


That came from the parties at the other side of town I attended to


----------



## pirate_girl

nobull1 said:


> Here is one to turn up the volume for http://youtube.com/watch?v=nVl2wLeAww8. You can love it or hate it, it was, lets say, a different time in my life . The video seems to work for the music as well. I still get the need to crank it once in awhile. I think that was right around the quadraphonic introduction.


GREAT SONG AND GOOD VIDEO!!
Yesssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## thcri RIP

nobull1 said:


> Here is one to turn up the volume for http://youtube.com/watch?v=nVl2wLeAww8. You can love it or hate it, it was, lets say, a different time in my life . The video seems to work for the music as well. I still get the need to crank it once in awhile. I think that was right around the quadraphonic introduction.



I was not much of a Black Sabbath fan.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I won't link them but what about the Marshall Tucker Band,
> 
> Can't you see.
> 
> Fire On the Mountain
> 
> And last but not least,
> 
> Heard it in a love song.
> 
> 
> That came from the parties at the other side of town I attended to


That one kicks ass!
I love the flute, rhythm.. everything about it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bruce Springsteen~ Red Headed Woman  hehe!!

Buck Cherry - I'll probably get in trouble for this one..

G n R~ Paradise City


----------



## thcri RIP

This has been posted here some time ago.

Hunter Hayes and Hank Williams Jr.  This one will make anyone smile.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> This has been posted here some time ago.
> 
> Hunter Hayes and Hank Williams Jr. This one will make anyone smile.


that kid is so cute!!  
I like the song too.. yeeeeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwww!! lol


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Bruce Springsteen~ Red Headed Woman  hehe!!
> 
> Buck Cherry - I'll probably get in trouble for this one..
> 
> G n R~ Paradise City



Good, Buck Cherry I will have to listen to later, I got to the first F word and thought not now with kids around.


murph


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Good, Buck Cherry I will have to listen to later, I got to the first F word and thought not now with kids around.
> 
> 
> murph


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH maybe no one will notice...


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH maybe no one will notice...



You opened yourself up when you said, "I might get in trouble for this one"


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> You opened yourself up when you said, "I might get in trouble for this one"


**slapping self**


----------



## nobull1

thcri said:


> I was not much of a Black Sabbath fan.


 

Yeah, as I said some like it some not. It was the music that fit at a certain time in my life. They make movies about the things we did while listening to Black Sabbath. Remember strobes, black lights and incense etc. etc. 

Now for something different:  Karen Carpenter was one of my favourite singers....what a voice...and gone so young. Not so much the music as the voice.


----------



## Bobcat

Try it this way... 
Or if you need a little help... 

Hey, you gave all of us fair warning!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Try it this way...
> Or if you need a little help...
> 
> Hey, you gave all of us fair warning!


I warned you all I tend to step over the line.
eeeeeeeeek don't ban me for this foul mistake, pleeeeeease!
Ok... no bad words, no nudity.. gotcha!


----------



## Bobcat

What, no bad words, no nudity!?!? One of us is in the wrong place!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> What, no bad words, no nudity!?!? One of us is in the wrong place!


ya turd!!


----------



## thcri RIP

nobull1 said:


> Now for something different:  Karen Carpenter was one of my favourite singers....what a voice...and gone so young. Not so much the music as the voice.



What happened to Karen??


----------



## Bobcat

Didn't eat enough. Damn shame.


----------



## nobull1

thcri said:


> What happened to Karen??


 

32 years old, died from complications of anorexia. That was in 1983 when nobody even knew what anorexia was.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Didn't eat enough. Damn shame.


 
I really liked The Carpenter's music.
I believe Sam Kinison did a stand-up routine piece on her death where he exclaimed loudly as only he could:
EAT A F***** sandwich!!
It wasn't nice I'll admit... but it did make me smile a little.
If you can't find humor in stuff like that, you'd cry.. wouldn't you?


----------



## pirate_girl

Having said that.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLa-BF5JwTE


----------



## nobull1

OK PG now you got all the guy's in tears...good show. On the rock thread how embarrassing


----------



## pirate_girl

nobull1 said:


> OK PG now you got all the guy's in tears...good show. On the rock thread how embarrassing


sorry 

Does this make it better?

Pearl Jam~ Alive


----------



## nobull1

It helps some   Now how about some of the heavier Kiss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgsoJrzplUI


----------



## pirate_girl

nobull1 said:


> It helps some  Now how about some of the heavier Kiss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgsoJrzplUI


!!!
yeah..
this too......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHZCToDcedg

I think I need to add something to my signature soon


----------



## pirate_girl

Peter Frampton~ Do You Feel Like We/I Do

I hope this link works!
Took me a long time to get it to load.
One of the best all time rock songs.


----------



## pirate_girl

Get Together~ The Youngbloods


----------



## pirate_girl

Ohio~ Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## pirate_girl

Steely Dan~ Do It Again


----------



## pirate_girl

Rebel Rebel~ David Bowie

Badge~ Cream/Eric Clapton

The Chain~ Fleetwood Mac


----------



## pirate_girl

Creed ~My Own Prison

The Cult~ Firewoman

Sheryl Crow~ The Difficult Kind


----------



## pirate_girl

Billy Idol~Cradle Of Love


----------



## pirate_girl

Evanescence-Broken

Sophie B Hawkins- Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover

Drive-REM


----------



## pirate_girl

Peter Frampton~ Lines On My Face

excellent!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*You Shook Me All Night Long~AC/DC*


----------



## pirate_girl

Jane~Jefferson Starship

Working Man~Rush   :time_for_


----------



## nobull1

And now for something else completely different. These black guys can rock hard. The solo guiter is kool if you like that kind of stuff

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RZ5SVDYBNrY


----------



## pirate_girl

nobull1 said:


> And now for something else completely different. These black guys can rock hard. The solo guiter is kool if you like that kind of stuff
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RZ5SVDYBNrY


----------



## pirate_girl

Nickelback~Figured You Out

Seven Mary Three~Cumbersome


----------



## pirate_girl

Everlast- What It's Like


----------



## pirate_girl

Wings~ Let Me Roll It

Aerosmith~Lord Of The Thighs


----------



## pirate_girl

The Offspring~ Gone Away
<~ I love that little nanner lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Bush~ Machine Head


----------



## RNE228

pirate_girl said:


> I saw The Who at Sheffield Area in the UK months before John Entwhistle passed away.
> They are a big favorite of mine
> 
> Behind Blue Eyes



My son has a CD by the Chieftans. It is a live CD , with Roger Daltry as a guest singer. He does "Behind Blues Eyes" with a full on Celtic band. It is AWESOME!


----------



## RNE228

pirate_girl said:


> ahhhhhh at last, I found it!
> A music thread.
> So.. here are some of my favorite tunes.
> I think I may do this correctly and you can click the title to listen, if I don't.. just call me a noob. hehe
> 
> 
> *Kenny Wayne Shepherd~Alive*
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n61Du5lhWio** *



Jimmy Hendrix, Red House
Stevie Ray Vaughn, every note he played was incredible!


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> Jimmy Hendrix, Red House
> Stevie Ray Vaughn, every note he played was incredible!


You got it!! 
How about Walter Trout?


----------



## RNE228

pirate_girl said:


> You got it!!
> How about Walter Trout?


 
Never heard of him. Just looked him up on Pandora www.pandora.com and, it was pretty cool. 

Course, Pandora mixes stuff up, so a few minutes later they were playing Pat Travers 

Lonnie Mack has some cool stuff; he was one of the artists Stevie Ray liked. 

Another, a local Sacramento/Northern California band that has some great stuff is Mick Martin and the Blues Rockers...

Another that is overlooked, and an amazing guitarist, is Neal Schon. Although most of his fame is through Journey(must have album: Journey "Captured"), his music outside of the band is awesome. Then, of course, there's his early stuff, playing with Santana on Abaraxas, when he was only 15...

The other I like, is Sammy Hagar. Seen him live; awesome. And, his early stuff with Montrose. Poor guy can't drive 55


----------



## mtntopper

Bob Seger is one of my favorites.  I grew up much like the way he sings. Fast times, hot women, motorcycles and long hard days and nights having the best time you can.  Glad I finally grew up.... Maybe not....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Not Going Away~ Ozzy*


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm not really into metal music, but this song is just..
well, I don't know.. I like it!

*Corrosion of Conformity - Goodbye Windows* 

I think it's the drive and the lyrics.. hehe


----------



## nobull1

All right, just to calm it down some http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM4ADoVc6TU

You know there is supposed to be a new movie out, just in time for the election. This movie and song said a lot 35 years ago. and still rings true today.


----------



## pirate_girl

nobull1 said:


> All right, just to calm it down some http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM4ADoVc6TU
> 
> You know there is supposed to be a new movie out, just in time for the election. This movie and song said a lot 35 years ago. and still rings true today.


 .. I've always loved that one NB...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Prelude- After The Goldrush*

*remember this one?*


----------



## nobull1

Songs and movies like that, that make you think, always hit a spot with me. Like this onehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEOkxRLzBf0 one of my all time favourites.

Tom Laughlin wrote Billy Jack 17 years before he could find anyone to back it. In the end he starred in as well as directed the movie. Sticking up for natives was not popular in those days.


----------



## nobull1

pirate_girl said:


> *Prelude- After The Goldrush*
> 
> *remember this one?*


 
That was one of those songs I always seemed to know but I couldn't tell you when I first heard it.


----------



## Galvatron

HELLOWEEN -I WANT OUT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjV8SHjHvHk


----------

